# Moonknight's Fenix Collection (Updated 03 Nov 2006)



## Moonknight (Sep 16, 2006)

My initial collection of the Fenixes.... 
Check out more below  

Enjoy! :candle:


----------



## flame2000 (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Moonknight's Fenix Collection*

You're a real Fenix supporter! :rock:


----------



## damon (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Moonknight's Fenix Collection*

impressive collection u got there 

dont forget about the E0 n the rare L1+ stainless steel


----------



## Moonknight (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Moonknight's Fenix Collection*

Oh yes damon....I am one Fenix supporter :rock: 

You are right flame2000, will not forget E0.


----------



## Moonknight (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Moonknight's Fenix Collection*

Talking about it, I missed out the L1 and L1+


----------



## Concept (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Moonknight's Fenix Collection*

Very nice. 

You are dedicated!


----------



## tebore (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Moonknight's Fenix Collection*

The only light I can see you missing would be the L2. I had that for a while.


----------



## phatalbert (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Moonknight's Fenix Collection*

Wow, I wouldn't be surprised if David (4sevens) wouldn't want to add that 1st pic to his comparison page. It's an excellent reference!


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Moonknight's Fenix Collection*

Awesome collection!


----------



## Moonknight (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Moonknight's Fenix Collection*

Thank you guys for your compliments....

Let me try to get the rest of them and I will do another photo shot update.

Thank you for the encouragement brothers! :grouphug:


----------



## Christoph (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Moonknight's Fenix Collection*

Nice collection You need an L1P v2.0 and a silver L1

Chris


----------



## NutSAK (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Moonknight's Fenix Collection*

Nice collection. I love my Fenix lights.

Don't forget to add an LOP SE!! :naughty:


----------



## Moonknight (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Moonknight's Fenix Collection (Updated 30 Oct 2006)*

Muah ha ha ha ha ha 

This is my EDC, my most beloved Fenix up to date.....

Presenting Fenix P1


----------



## Moonknight (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Moonknight's Fenix Collection (Updated 30 Oct 2006)*

Second on the list.....my collection on the AAs...





Left to Right : Civictor V1, L1S, L1T, L1P, L1 (Silver), L1 (Black) and the legendary Stainless Steel L1+


----------



## Moonknight (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Moonknight's Fenix Collection (Updated 30 Oct 2006)*

Third, my little cutie AAAs.....





Left to Right : E0 (Black), E0 (Silver), E1 (Black), E1 (Silver), L0P and L0P SE


----------



## Moonknight (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Moonknight's Fenix Collection (Updated 30 Oct 2006)*

Last, but not the least, the trio power house 2xAAs...





Left to Right : L2P, L2S and L2T


----------



## NutSAK (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Moonknight's Fenix Collection (Updated 30 Oct 2006)*

Very nice! I'm not just a nut for SAKs, I'm a nut for Fenix also. 

Which 2AA Fenix do you like the most? I use my L2T often but I find that I still like the L2P best, mainly for runtime on high.


----------



## Moonknight (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Moonknight's Fenix Collection (Updated 30 Oct 2006)*



NutSAK said:


> Very nice! I'm not just a nut for SAKs, I'm a nut for Fenix also.
> 
> Which 2AA Fenix do you like the most? I use my L2T often but I find that I still like the L2P best, mainly for runtime on high.


 
Thanks! Same as you too, I still love the L2P most :kiss: But the high beam on L2T/S is great as well


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Moonknight's Fenix Collection (Updated 30 Oct 2006)*

Wow, and I thought I was a Fenix supporter with my L1P,P1,EO, and LOPSE. I bought my L1P back when Fenix was reletively new and before any of the other 1AA Luxeon lights were on the market. I still think they are the best of all the 1AA light makers and have a pretty strong fan following. Your collection is quite impressive especially the rare stainless steel version!!


----------



## Concept (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Moonknight's Fenix Collection (Updated 30 Oct 2006)*

I am also a mear amature. I have only 5 Fenix lights but I do love em.

Well done on the collection. Now just hope they don't bring out anymore lights for a while......Who am I kidding I want a P1 SE!


----------



## Moonknight (Nov 3, 2006)

Hope fenix could produce more high quality flashlights. I am sure all the flashaholics here do not mind paying a bit more (not too much) for quality lights.

I personally feel that the L1P and L2P are the best batches in terms of machining quality so far...

Anodising is getting slightly better nowadays.


----------



## Thujone (Nov 3, 2006)

*prediction* I think we will see a multi level P1 Xre

OK, so that is just what I want but hey, if my prediction comes true who could resist!


----------



## Moonknight (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah TJ, you are right. Sometimes while using it at my work, firing my P1 at a reflective surface accidentally burns my eyes...:lolsign: 


If there were a multi level P1, it would be great....


----------



## Concept (Nov 4, 2006)

P1 SE XR-E
The name is getting kind of long but I'd still buy one.


----------



## Moonknight (Nov 4, 2006)

Hahaha... The longer the name the better huh :laughing: 

Lets hope Fenix can increase the production run on the L0P Ti so that all those who wants it owns it.


----------



## Concept (Nov 4, 2006)

Heres hoping!


----------

